

Show HN: Track and analyze your daily activities (side project) - 1p1e1
http://www.timepi.com/

======
1p1e1
I do procrastinate and I have the feeling I'm "wasting" lots of my time. So I
decided to make a tool which helps me track my daily activities and then
analyze how much time I spend on them, in what time frames, how many times per
day and all those geeky stuff that includes numbers and graphs. It's been
already a while since I use the developer-release and I can state that it did
help me. You might find it surprising but seeing how much time you spend on
certain activities is a great motivator in helping you re-evaluate what you do
and when you do it. I though some of you might find it useful so there it is -
I present you Timepi.

I would love to hear what do you think about it. What works for you? What
doesn't? What can I do to make it better?

Cheers.

